# Korn Is Back!!!



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Korn is releasing a new album called "Remember Who You Are." The new single Oildale, is a blend of Life is Peachy with a slight pinch of their recent efforts. I like it, and I am excited to hear the album soon. I have been a fan for years, so I think this might bring me back to the 90's.






It isn't the best thing they have ever done, but I think it is better than their last 3 albums put together. I just hope this single is the same case as Godsmacks first single. Cryin' Like a Bitch was a decent song, but it was the worst song on The Oracle. I am just excited to see Korn mad again.

While they will never sound like they did in 94, this album might just be like Death Magnetic was for Metallica.


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

Korn is $#)+!


----------



## Phil (May 31, 2010)

Batrider said:


> Korn is $#)+!


I don't like korn either but there Is no need to insult somebody elses taste In music or a band/album they may be looking forward to.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

sounds alright... pretty phat album art.

definitely better than their last couple albums.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I like Korn for the emotion in the music. The first 4 albums had feeling to them. I want people to feel their music again. It has all been lost in pro-tools.


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

I love me some baby rock.


----------

